

CouchDB and SQlite merging technologies to create a JSON QL - clutchski
http://twitter.com/damienkatz/status/25426811256

======
MartinMond
Seems to me they could just take XPath and XQuery and rebrand it as
JPath/JQuery.

~~~
po
Well, the JQuery name is already taken. Also it seems that the JPath idea
isn't too crazy that someone didn't already do it:

<http://www.s-anand.net/blog/jpath-xpath-for-javascript/>

------
moonpolysoft
A shot across the bow of 10gen?

~~~
po
I doubt it will be disruptive to 10gen at all. I think it's more of an attempt
to answer some of the criticism of key value stores as a db replacement: how
do you query them in a portable way?

See also:

<http://browsertoolkit.com/fault-tolerance.png>

Does anyone have a guess as to what CouchDB and what SQLite technologies he is
referring to?

~~~
lzw
I don't understand this perspective... I was confused at first, but I read
about the first third of the couchDB book and then got it, and now I am
excited that a "distributed map reduce system in erlang" (or javascript) is a
much better solution- essentially my query results are pre-computed by
mapreduce and this should make performance much better.

This is a lot easier than trying to figure out how to make SQL queries that
will be performant or optimizing them later... in a previous startup we lost
about 18 months solving this very problem. In fact, I see map reduce as a
competitive advantage.

Maybe I'm a fool... I hope not.

